# Marlin 308 MXLR On Order, Need Scope Recommendations



## 69Viking

Yes, my favorite rifle is on it's way in the mail! Now the tough part, I need to find a silver or stainless scope to mount on it. Preferrably something in the area of 4-12x50mm would be about what I'm looking for. Would like to keep the price in the $300-$500 range if I can. If you have something you'd like to sell or know of some good brands that sell silver or stainless scopes in this price range please advise. I've already looked at Nikon and Leupold but the best I could do with them was a Leupold that was $740. If I have to I'll save for that one I guess but looking for other options from those in the know!


----------



## 69Viking

The scope I'm thinking about getting if nobody has any better suggestions is the Leupold VX-3 4.5-14x50mm, Silver with Boone and Crocket Big Game Rectile. Here http://www.ebay.com/itm/Leupold-Rif...108?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fdc2cb54 I can get it for $668.90. I will continue to shop around online for a better price of course!


----------



## MrFish

IMO spend the money on the Leupold rather than a Nikon. Take a look at www.nextag.com and see if they can find it cheaper.


----------



## Clayjunky

That is gorgeous....good for you!


----------



## skullworks

Check on 24hourcampfire.com usually lots of scopes in their classifieds.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Contrary.......*

........to what some believe,I do not know of any scope manufacturer that makes the main tube outta stainless.

Would suggest that you take a close look at the Leupold VX-R line also. Check out Optics Planet. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Jason

That's a great looking rifle Scott!!! I'll keep my eye on some glass fer ya!!!


----------



## 69Viking

SAWMAN said:


> ........to what some believe,I do not know of any scope manufacturer that makes the main tube outta stainless.
> 
> Would suggest that you take a close look at the Leupold VX-R line also. Check out Optics Planet. --- SAWMAN


I've stumbled on a couple that claimed to be stainless but they were cheaper scopes for rimfire use. Silver is the best I'll be able to do unless I go with the Matte Black, I just really like the look of the rifle with the silver scope. I looked at the VX-R line and it appears none of them are offered in silver. 

Thanks for the inputs so far! I knew it would be tough finding quality optics in the sliver color at less than $500!


----------



## Clayjunky

Leupold VX-II 3-9x40 Duplex Reticle Silver Scope
http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toy...-Silver-Scope/4692596/product.html?cid=123620

( I have the above scope on my .270 A-Bolt and love it...this is a 40 mm though)


Leupold VX-II 4-12x50mm Rifle Scope w/ FREE UPS

http://www.opticsplanet.net/leupold-vari-x-ii-4-12x50mm-rifle-scope.html


Leupold VX-3 3.5-10x50 Millimeter Riflescope Personalized by Leupold Custom Shop w/ FREE UPS

http://www.opticsplanet.net/custom-leupold-vx3-35-10x50mm-riflescope.html


Most of the Leupolds @Opticsplanet have silver finish 'options'...Good Luck


----------



## SAWMAN

*Mine*

I have several stainless rifles and pistols with the matte blue style of scope on them. Some have stainless rings,some have matte blues rings also. 

Personally I like the contrast between the light and darker colors. To me it gives a certain "camo" effect to the weapon system. Light on light is simply......?......too light(IMO).

I would also suggest that you consider a 3-9X50 vs a 4-12X?. Of course,when considering which scope to put on a certain firearm,the main thing to consider is,what that firearm will be used for and at what "normal" range. For a lever gun,to me,a 3-9 would be too much. A 2-7X33 Leupold with heavy duplex is what I have on mine. I have practiced at 7X and have been able to constantly hit a 6" plate at 200yds. This is all I need outta my levers. The guns that I have done this with were a 444Marlin and a 45-70 also. Your weapon will shoot much flatter.

BTW,great looking weapon you will have there. Good hunting to you sir. --- SAWMAN


----------



## 69Viking

SAWMAN said:


> I have several stainless rifles and pistols with the matte blue style of scope on them. Some have stainless rings,some have matte blues rings also.
> 
> Personally I like the contrast between the light and darker colors. To me it gives a certain "camo" effect to the weapon system. Light on light is simply......?......too light(IMO).
> 
> I would also suggest that you consider a 3-9X50 vs a 4-12X?. Of course,when considering which scope to put on a certain firearm,the main thing to consider is,what that firearm will be used for and at what "normal" range. For a lever gun,to me,a 3-9 would be too much. A 2-7X33 Leupold with heavy duplex is what I have on mine. I have practiced at 7X and have been able to constantly hit a 6" plate at 200yds. This is all I need outta my levers. The guns that I have done this with were a 444Marlin and a 45-70 also. Your weapon will shoot much flatter.
> 
> BTW,great looking weapon you will have there. Good hunting to you sir. --- SAWMAN


I have a Malrin 30-30 that I use for anything 200 yards and under. That has a 3-9x40 scope on it and does a fine job. The 308 I plan to use as my 201-400 yard gun and that is why I want the 4-12x scope. I'm sure I'll have the gun before I buy a scope so I might throw a black scope on there of a gun I'm not currently using and see how it looks, I could save myself a lot of money if I can get buy with putting a black scope on it!

Clay Junky thanks for the Optics Planet recommendations, would buy the VX-II if they would offer the silver in multi dot LR duplex but when I select that option it's not available with the silver color. I'm going to google it and see if it's not possible from somewhere else.


----------



## Crab Man

For $500 you could get a Zeiss. WAAYYYYY better than nikon or leupold. I think it will look fine with a black scope.


----------



## 69Viking

SAWMAN said:


> ........to what some believe,I do not know of any scope manufacturer that makes the main tube outta stainless.
> SAWMAN


Well further searching proved the Zeis does! Just a bit out of my price range at the moment though!

http://www.eurooptic.com/zeiss-conq...eticle-hunting-turrets-silver-5214349972.aspx


----------



## SAWMAN

*Do Yourself A Favor*

Please give Zeiss a call. Ask for a tech rep. Ask him if Zeiss makes a scope out of stainless steel. Let us know here what he sez. 

P.S. Your not reading the add correctly. Thanks --- SAWMAN


----------



## fisheye48

69Viking said:


> Well further searching proved the Zeis does! Just a bit out of my price range at the moment though!
> 
> http://www.eurooptic.com/zeiss-conq...eticle-hunting-turrets-silver-5214349972.aspx


stainless FINISH


----------



## 69Viking

SAWMAN said:


> Please give Zeiss a call. Ask for a tech rep. Ask him if Zeiss makes a scope out of stainless steel. Let us know here what he sez.
> 
> P.S. Your not reading the add correctly. Thanks --- SAWMAN


I read it correctly, it said Stainless in the description. Upon reading further after your post this is what I found. 

*Stainless finish is an excellent match for an all-weather stainless receiver *

Reading that probably means you're right, it's not stainless steel but that the finish is made to match a stainless steel rifle. Either way it's the color I'm looking for just out of what I'm willing to spend on a scope. I'm not one of those that gets into the hype of the expensive scopes, I can look through a high quality Nikon, Leupold and Zeiss and in most instances I'm not going to be able to pick one over the other. I'm certainly not going to notice enough to justify a $300 markup in price of one over the other. My goal is to just find a high quality scope with a lifetime warranty that is good for shooting out past 200 yards and matches closely to the color of the metal on my rifle. So far Leupold has the best match for what I'm looking for, I like the look of the Leupold over the Zeiss too.


----------



## Crab Man

I can look through my zeiss and tell the difference between my nikons and leupolds. They're all good scopes, but zeiss is the only one that compares to a swaro or meopta. Much cleaner, crisper image.

I would personally go with a black zeiss over a silver nikon or leupold for probably the same price, but it's up to you.

Leupold and Zeiss both are lifetime, Nikon has crappy customer service.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Did You Call??*

I do not own any scopes of a greater cost than a couple top of the line Leupolds. I do however, own a pair of Swarovski binos. They are super for what I do which is 95% glassing with the binos and 5% thru a rifle scope. 

I have directly compaired the Leupolds against the Swarovski and the Schmidt & Bender rifle scopes. In the field,under hunting conditions. There is a difference. This difference is what you pay for. Especially with a scope with it's duplex/crosshairs in the first focal plane. But nowadays you can pay big(huge!)bucks for a Leupold. Still,Leuplod makes a great many scopes <$400. 

With optics(scopes and binos)you basically get what you pay for. Pay $79.00 for a scope......you'll get $79.00 worth of scope. Same on the other end. Most look thru a $600 scope and cant tell the difference between that and a $1000. scope. There is a difference. Why wouldn't there be ??

BTW.......I called Zeiss. This is how I learn.--- SAWMAN


----------



## 69Viking

Crab Man said:


> I can look through my Zeiss and tell the difference between my Nikon's and Leupold's. They're all good scopes, but Zeiss is the only one that compares to a swaro or meopta. Much cleaner, crisper image.
> 
> I would personally go with a black Zeiss over a silver Nikon or Leupold for probably the same price, but it's up to you.
> 
> Leupold and Zeiss both are lifetime, Nikon has crappy customer service.


From my searches so far a Black Zeiss is still $200+ more than the Silver Leupold I like which is already higher than what I'd like to spend. My question to you, is that cleaner crisper image you claim the Zeiss has going to improve your chances of killing what you're aiming at (Big Game)? I currently make 200 yard shots without difficulty using $150 Nikon scopes so my thinking is I should be able to make a 400 yard shot with a $300 - $600 scope. Yes, it will take some practice but I don't see the justice/improvement in a $800 plus scope over the others. Trust me, you've stirred up my curiosity enough that I'm going to compare the 3 we've discussed here the next time I'm in a store that has all 3 in similar configurations. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crab Man

Will it improve your chances? Only if it's in really low light conditions. Last time I was at trade winds he quoted me $500 (i think) for a 3-9X40 zeiss conquest, which imo would be perfect for that gun. I paid $600 for my zeiss 3-9X50 a few years ago.

I have two nikons and a leupold on guns right now and I hunt with all of them. They are all great scopes, but after buying the zeiss I wouldn't by another nikon or leupold.

If you've got the skill and the right rifle, that $150 nikon will still shoot good groups at 400. Wouldn't be my first choice, but it would work.


----------



## ABailey

Personally I think its what time of day you plan on using it is when the lesser grade scopes suffer. Yes in good light you should be able to hit your Target @ 400 yrds with any scope as long and it holds zero, know the ballistic drop, use Kentucky windage. Hell, why even put a scope on it , you can do that with iron sights. Now take that same scope and use it at dusk, can you really tell what your shooting if even see the cross hairs? This is where the money is well spent in my book. I like the nice clear picture of my zeiss. I bought a weaver for my lar308 and its nice and clear as well. I usually save enough money up before I buy the gun to get the scope I want. Buying a cheap scope is like buying tools from harbor freight, they might get you through the job, but its going let you down when you need it most.


----------



## fisheye48

69Viking said:


> From my searches so far a Black Zeiss is still $200+ more than the Silver Leupold I like which is already higher than what I'd like to spend. My question to you, is that cleaner crisper image you claim the Zeiss has going to improve your chances of killing what you're aiming at (Big Game)? I currently make 200 yard shots without difficulty using $150 Nikon scopes so my thinking is I should be able to make a 400 yard shot with a $300 - $600 scope. Yes, it will take some practice but I don't see the justice/improvement in a $800 plus scope over the others. Trust me, you've stirred up my curiosity enough that I'm going to compare the 3 we've discussed here the next time I'm in a store that has all 3 in similar configurations. :thumbsup:


Why are you limiting yourself to NIB scopes?? do some homework and looking on different forums and i bet you can find a zeiss or other high end scope for not much more than you are wanting to spend...it may take a little time but your patience will be rewarded...espically after hunting season when people are selling old stuff to make way for new


----------



## 69Viking

Crab Man said:


> Will it improve your chances? Only if it's in really low light conditions. Last time I was at trade winds he quoted me $500 (i think) for a 3-9X40 Zeiss conquest, which IMO would be perfect for that gun. I paid $600 for my Zeiss 3-9X50 a few years ago.
> 
> I have two Nikon's and a Leupold on guns right now and I hunt with all of them. They are all great scopes, but after buying the Zeiss I wouldn't by another Nikon or Leupold.
> 
> If you've got the skill and the right rifle, that $150 Nikon will still shoot good groups at 400. Wouldn't be my first choice, but it would work.


Maybe it's just me but if I'm going to possibly be shooting 400-500 yards out I want better than a 9x magnification especially when taking the shot during low light conditions. The Leupold I'm looking at I think is more than enough scope for what I need. Ideally I would like something in the Silver Color that is 3-12x50 but the best I can find in the Silver color close to my budget is that Leupold in 4.5-14x50. Below is the round I plan on using with this rifle. 

http://www.hornady.com/store/308-Win-150-GR-InterBond-Superformance/


----------



## 69Viking

ABailey said:


> Personally I think its what time of day you plan on using it is when the lesser grade scopes suffer. Yes in good light you should be able to hit your Target @ 400 yrds with any scope as long and it holds zero, know the ballistic drop, use Kentucky windage. Hell, why even put a scope on it , you can do that with iron sights. Now take that same scope and use it at dusk, can you really tell what your shooting if even see the cross hairs? This is where the money is well spent in my book. I like the nice clear picture of my zeiss. I bought a weaver for my lar308 and its nice and clear as well. I usually save enough money up before I buy the gun to get the scope I want. Buying a cheap scope is like buying tools from harbor freight, they might get you through the job, but its going let you down when you need it most.


I've seen Weaver scopes out there but don't know anythng about them, this is the first time I've seen them mentioned. Not sure if it's an option for the color I want but I'll take a look. I'm by no means putting a cheap scope on this rifle, just saying I don't see the difference like some people do between a $600 scope and $1000 scope. Trust me money available is not the issue, I just don't see the justification in $1000 scopes. Like I said, I'm going to take a look through different scopes the next time I'm somewhere I can and then I'll make a decision on whether to get a Leupold for $650 or a Zeis for $850. I'll also keep my eye out for used scopes.


----------



## Crab Man

9X is plenty for 400 yards, but yeah 12 or higher would be ideal. 

The bigger question is going to be how accurate that particular gun shoots. If it likes the bullets you feed it and shoots nice groups any of the scopes you are talking about will work fine out to 400. Spending a lot of money on high end glass isn't for everyone.


----------



## ABailey

http://www.hornady.com/store/308-Win-150-GR-InterBond-Superformance/[/QUOTE]

Thanks for posting this I'm going to try a box out and see how my lar308 handles it, looks good on the charts, a lot less drop than my winchesters @ 500 yrds


----------



## 69Viking

Here is the scope I'm likely going to get unless someone can show me a better option at a better price point. 

http://www.leupold.com/hunting-and-shooting/products/scopes/vx-3-riflescopes/vx-3-4-5-14x50mm/

I can find it online in the silver color I want shipped to my house for roughly $650. I compared this to the top Weaver scopes and the Zeiss Conquest line and it has a lot of the same features. Hopefully I can look through the Zeiss and the Leupold at Bass Pro the next time I'm in there but I doubt I'll change my mind to spend $200 - $300 more. If I'm wrong I'll admit it :thumbsup:


----------



## 69Viking

ABailey said:


> http://www.hornady.com/store/308-Win-150-GR-InterBond-Superformance/


Thanks for posting this I'm going to try a box out and see how my lar308 handles it, looks good on the charts, a lot less drop than my winchesters @ 500 yrds[/QUOTE]

I shoot the 30-30 LeveRevolution in my 30-30 and it does a great job so I'm hoping this performs well in the 308 which has a considerably longer barrel than my 30-30. It was $29 a box at Bass Pro, let me know if you find it locally at a better price.


----------



## Crab Man

69Viking said:


> http://www.hornady.com/store/308-Win-150-GR-InterBond-Superformance/


 
You do realize this gun is chambered in .308 marlin express right? You can't shoot .308 winchester in a tubular magazine. You're gonna have to use one of these.

http://www.hornady.com/store/308-Marlin-Express/


----------



## fisheye48

69Viking said:


> Maybe it's just me but if I'm going to possibly be shooting 400-500 yards out I want better than a 9x magnification especially when taking the shot during low light conditions. The Leupold I'm looking at I think is more than enough scope for what I need. Ideally I would like something in the Silver Color that is 3-12x50 but the best I can find in the Silver color close to my budget is that Leupold in 4.5-14x50. Below is the round I plan on using with this rifle.
> 
> http://www.hornady.com/store/308-Win-150-GR-InterBond-Superformance/


it seems you have already made up your mind your getting a leupold...why ask what to get if you just want somebody to tell you to go buy it so it justifies you getting it


----------



## Baitcaster

have you handled a mock-up of the rifle with a 50mm objective scope ? I have a Marlin carbine and I like my scope to be as close to the receiver as possible since it points so well at the shoulder . Raising the scope to get the necessary clearance could hamper it's ability to get on target fast .


----------



## 69Viking

fisheye48 said:


> it seems you have already made up your mind your getting a leupold...why ask what to get if you just want somebody to tell you to go buy it so it justifies you getting it


If you go back and look at my original post I said I was looking for something in the range of 4-12x50. I haven't made up my mind, the Leupold is just the best I have found so far closest to the price range I want. I was hoping someone knew of other scope brands I could look at that I'm not aware of that sell a silver scope in the 4-12x50 range for less than the Leupold. If I can't find anythng else then I'll settle for the Leupold even though it's more than I really need.

As far as 50mm that's not a problem since I mount most of my scopes on elevated see thru rings that I can still use the iron sights with. I'm 6'4" tall and the higher scope mount actually fits me better.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Whoa....Stop*

Better stop right there and READ/RE-READ Crab Man's post #29. You have passed by the important and skipped to the not so important/less important :whistling:--- SAWMAN


----------



## 69Viking

Crab Man said:


> You do realize this gun is chambered in .308 marlin express right? You can't shoot .308 winchester in a tubular magazine. You're gonna have to use one of these.
> 
> http://www.hornady.com/store/308-Marlin-Express/


This time I'm pretty sure I'm right. The super performance edition has the soft plastic tip just like the Marlin-Express and here is what it says further down under it's description which I read before buying this ammo. I'll make sure to double check by calling Marlin or Hornady before using though, thanks for bringing this to my attention.

*Versatile*

Superformance provides increased performance, and is safe to use in ALL firearms, including semi-autos*, lever gun and pump actions.


----------



## Crab Man

No you are not. The .308 marlin express and .308 winchester are two different cartridges all together. The superformance .308 winchester is loaded with 150 grain Interbond, the tip is red but it isn't flexible. The sst's and gmx's have red polymer tips too, and they aren't flexible. It is a hard polymer. 

It's like the diffrences between a .300 savage, a .300 WSM, a .300 win mag, a .300 wby mag, and a .300 rem ultra mag. Same diameter bullet, but five different cartritdges. 

What you are reading about the superformance ammo is for lever actions like the BLR that are fed from a box magazine.


----------



## bama99

I love that gun but have not been able to pull the trigger on buying one yet. Hornady & Marlin developed this caliber and I'm pretty sure Horandy is the only source for ammo. They aimed to make a 308 lever gun with balistics close to the 308win. They did a good job and it shoots preety darn flat out to 300 yards, but this is not the gun for 400 and 500 yard shots imo. I worry about the availability off ammo if I travel with the gun. It will not shoot 308 win.

I have handled that gun has a great balance. There is no way I would put a heavy and clunky 50mm scope on it. I would put a leupold vx-3 2.5 x 8 x 36 for around $400. A lot better quality and glass for the price than you will get in a 50mm at that price. I have one and it is brighter than my busnell elite 3x9x50, which is a fine scope. The eye relief on the vx-3 is better as well. I think that gun and scope would be a match made in heaven and deadly on anything out to 300 yards. A flat shooting gun that is quick on target with the ability for quick follow ups out to 300 yards....Nice! Anything requiring shots longer than that and it's time for a 7mm mag or 300 mag and lots of practice. I won't ever take a shot that long unless I have the proper equipment and put in a lot of practice at that kind of range.


----------



## Crab Man

I've killed deer at 358 and 412 yards lasered with a .308 win. Bullet still has plenty of power at that range if you have the ability. Anything over 1000 ft lbs is plenty to kill a deer. The .308 marlin express has a little less power, but I would be more worried about the accuracy of the lever action than the round. Still I have to agree with bama, a good bolt gun in a magnum chambering would be a lot better choice for 400+. My next rifle will probably be a custom 6.5mm stw rigged for long range.

He also has a good point about ammo. You should probably stock up now, because when hornady stops making it (and they will one day) the only way to get it will be to reload.


----------



## 69Viking

Crab Man said:


> I've killed deer at 358 and 412 yards lasered with a .308 win. Bullet still has plenty of power at that range if you have the ability. Anything over 1000 ft lbs is plenty to kill a deer. The .308 marlin express has a little less power, but I would be more worried about the accuracy of the lever action than the round. Still I have to agree with bama, a good bolt gun in a magnum chambering would be a lot better choice for 400+. My next rifle will probably be a custom 6.5mm stw rigged for long range.
> 
> He also has a good point about ammo. You should probably stock up now, because when hornady stops making it (and they will one day) the only way to get it will be to reload.


Thanks Crab Man, I've been researching it online an it appears you're right about the difference between the 308 Marlin Express and 308 Win. I figured it wasn't an issue when you consider the 30-30 LeveRevolution came out long after the 30-30 was made. I figured the Superformance round was a new round that would also work in the 308 Marlin Express. I'll still be making a phone call to be 100%. Regardless I feel like an idiot but glad I posted it hear!


----------



## Crab Man

I'm anxious to see what kind of groups you get out of it. I looked at them when they first came out and wondered how well they shoot.

All this talk about lever guns makes me want one of these in .460 or .500

http://www.drcfirearms.com/_webapp_1238650/DRC_Lever_Action_Rifle


----------



## 69Viking

Couple more things before I gotta get to sleep! Bama99, the scope I'm looking at is 50mm but it's also a VX-3. Again I don't have the rifle yet so I'll look at it once I get and make a decision.

Crab Man no worries about running out of the 308 Marlin Express, Remington now makes a 308 Marlin Express Core-Lokt round, I think it's here to stay!

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/93...ress-150-grain-core-lokt-soft-point-box-of-20


----------



## bama99

I'm sure you will be happy with a vx-3. I think they are outstanding scopes. I would go to a local shop and see if they have a couple of demos that could be mounted so you get a feel for how each will affect the handling of the gun. You may be surprised in the difference it swings with each. I would like to have that gun for the quick handling and how quick you could get off follow up shots. I was thinking it would be a kick ass gun for hogs. Maybe even put a small holographic dot sight mounted at 45 degree angle on the scope for close up and fast moving targets......Like a pissed off, wounded, & charging hog for example.


----------



## SAWMAN

*WOW !!! Well.....Hmmmm ???*

Following this thread made me(finally) realize that apparently you do not know very much about the gun that you have paid good money for. 

Am I wrong ?? Am I missing something ?? Anyway....good luck with your new weapon and some kind of scope. --- SAWMAN


----------



## 69Viking

SAWMAN said:


> Following this thread made me(finally) realize that apparently you do not know very much about the gun that you have paid good money for.
> 
> Am I wrong ?? Am I missing something ?? Anyway....good luck with your new weapon and some kind of scope. --- SAWMAN


Sawman it's not a matter of not knowing much about the rifle, it's a case of confusion over a new round Hornady produced. I've been reading about this rifle since it's debut in 2007. When I saw the Superformance round in the store sitting right next to the 308 Marlin Express round I thought it was an upgrade to the 308 Marlin Express so it's more about not knowing enough about the ammunition then it is the rifle. 

Geez, derailed my own thread about scopes it seems


----------



## 69Viking

OK, after reading through the posts again I went back and looked at the Nikon Monarch and Leupold VX-3 lines again and compared them closely. The VX-3 is definitely built better than the Monarch IMO. Also it surprised me that the Monarch I was looking at weighs 16.6 oz while the VX-3 weighs only 12.6 oz, that's quite a bit less for similar scopes. With that said I think a VX-3 3.5-10x40mm is probably a better choice. Still open to suggestions until I actually make the purchase!


----------



## Crab Man

You will be more than happy with that scope.


----------



## K-Bill

SAWMAN said:


> Following this thread made me(finally) realize that apparently you do not know very much about the gun that you have paid good money for.
> 
> Am I wrong ?? Am I missing something ?? Anyway....good luck with your new weapon and some kind of scope. --- SAWMAN


real nice. heaven forbid someone not know as much about firearms as you do.


----------



## 69Viking

I get off work at Noon today so going to make a trip down to Bass Pro to check out scopes. Looked on Leupold's website and Bass Pro is the only registered Leupold dealer in my area. I plan to look at several different brands in edition to Leupolds, should be fun!


----------



## 69Viking

OK, just order a Leupold VX-3 3.5-10x40mm in Silver with a Boone and Crocket Big Game Reticle shipped 2 day federal express to my house for $508! Looked at a black one with the same specs at Bass Pro and was impressed, very nice scope and not a bad price either. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## SAWMAN

*Hey K-Bill*

How about keeping you snot assed comments to yourself. I don't know about guns and scopes as much as some....but damn sure know more than you will ever know. You have shown your ass more than most. At least I tried to help the guy out as I do most people. All you accomplish is being a wise ass. AND....if I may say so....you do that extremely well.

BUTT OUT !! --- SAWMAN


----------



## bama99

69Viking said:


> OK, just order a Leupold VX-3 3.5-10x40mm in Silver with a Boone and Crocket Big Game Reticle shipped 2 day federal express to my house for $508! Looked at a black one with the same specs at Bass Pro and was impressed, very nice scope and not a bad price either. Thanks for the help everyone.


Can't go wrong with that choice and it has a lifetime warranty. Maybe you can post a picture for us when you get it mounted. That is goint to be a nice looking setup and I will probably be a little jealous.


----------



## Clayjunky

Looking forward to pics, glad you're happy with scope selection


----------



## 69Viking

Wil definitely post pics as soon as I can and ignore all "ass" comments! Happy New Year!


----------



## SAWMAN

*May I Add*

You will not have a mounting problem with the 40mm objective either. I would also agree that you need to make sure to mount the scope as low as possible. This, depending on the drop at the comb,the cheek weld possible,the contour of the bbl and how it relates to the receiver. 

When mounting a scope,also should be considered is the eye relief of the scope,LOP of the weapon, and the recoil produced by the chambering. This could greatly influence the eye relief needed or wanted. This is why I always recommend that a scope(or sight) be mounted by the person using it, or at least the end user be there when it is mounted so that he/she can try it before everything is locked down properly.

Congtatz on your choice of a great scope. I can't afford the 2K$ scopes but the Leupold brand(and now Redfield) is a super scope for the money. --- SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT

silver model paint and a Centerpoint illuminated scope from Walmart $60..done deal! just sayin'


----------



## Crab Man

If you can take it to tradewinds and have them lap the scope rings before mounting it. Lapping trues the rings and makes them bind the scope evenly instead of pinching it.


----------



## scootman

I have a Zeiss Conquest and it's a great scope....they come in silver as well....something worth considering.

Scoots


----------



## SAWMAN

*Ab-So-Toot-Lie*

Crab Man is absolutely right. I have the truing kit and lapping kit both from Brownell's. This is done to every set of rings before mounting the scope. Especially the PITA Ruger rings and the Leupold style(turn in) rings. Saves the fuglie ring marks seen on most scopes. Would highly reccomend this. --- SAWMAN


----------



## 1956_4x4

It also pays to get a good scope leveling kit. I bought one that was made by Wheeler Engineering and it has saved me a lot of time. I think I actually bought it through Midway USA. I've found that I'm able to level the scope and keep it level as I torque the ring retaining screws.

Smitty


----------



## K-Bill

SAWMAN said:


> How about keeping you snot assed comments to yourself. I don't know about guns and scopes as much as some....but damn sure know more than you will ever know. You have shown your ass more than most. At least I tried to help the guy out as I do most people. All you accomplish is being a wise ass. AND....if I may say so....you do that extremely well.
> 
> BUTT OUT !! --- SAWMAN


hahaha... just saw this... thanks for the laugh on a monday sawman. btw i've said it before, you've probably _forgotten_ more about guns than i'll ever know. i have no prob admitting that. but for you to make a dick comment to the OP, and then get mad at me for pointing it out - that's comical to me. 

viking - great choice on the scope. i'm sure you'll love it.


----------

